# Speedcubing is now faster than Sport Stacking! (Cup Stacking)



## 1w3playZ (Nov 24, 2015)

Good news, speedcubing is now officially faster than sport stacking. Ever since this last weekend, the world record was broken 2 times. First with Keaton Ellis's 5.09, and then, Lucas Etter's 4.90. Which, if you didn't know, is faster than the sport stacking cycle event world record. 
The cycle world record is currently 5.000, held by William Orrell. 
But now, with the 3x3 world record standing at 4.90 seconds, it might take sport stacking a bit to catch up. Though, there has been numerous times that (on tape) have beat 4.90, well see how long it takes for that to happen in a sport stacking tournament. 

Current cycle World Record:





Lucas Etter's 4.90 World Record:





Under 4.90 Sport Stacking (William Orrell):





WCA World Record Page:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php

WSSA World Record Page:
http://www.thewssa.com/records/


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 24, 2015)

Huh, pretty cool. I'd like to see the two videos synced up side-by-side. It would be cool to see that too for other results that are closer (like if there's a well known 5.09 or 5.25 or 5.55 in stacking).


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Huh, pretty cool. I'd like to see the two videos synced up side-by-side. It would be cool to see that too for other results that are closer (like if there's a well known 5.09 or 5.25 or 5.55 in stacking).



or 5.39 lol (seriously faz up your game these guys are beating you but you still keep the wr ao5 by over half a second)


----------



## joshuastacker (Nov 24, 2015)

Sport stacking! My favorite hobby!! I'm overly happy about this :3


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 24, 2015)

Huh, it appears that you don't need to have your palms flat on the stackmat when starting a "solve" in sport stacking.


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2015)

Urgh, it's like watching magic.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 24, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> Huh, it appears that you don't need to have your palms flat on the stackmat when starting a "solve" in sport stacking.



Nope. Different starting rules apply to starting the timer. I think you can go up to your elbows if you want.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 24, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Huh, pretty cool. I'd like to see the two videos synced up side-by-side. It would be cool to see that too for other results that are closer (like if there's a well known 5.09 or 5.25 or 5.55 in stacking).



I was actually thinking about that while posting this. 
This video has a couple cubes in it. There's one at around 2:23 if you hate cups.
[video=youtube_share;n9f5_xm_8wk]http://youtu.be/n9f5_xm_8wk[/video]


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

my opinion on the wssa:
It's like the wca where every event is magic
some people might like it but imo it's a bit silly lol, once you learn the basic way to do it then you pretty much just do it over and over, and it's the same every time so you don't really have to think about what you are going to do
I think it can still be fun, but personally I think cubing has a lot more strategy (and, what's more impressive to general people: Solving a Rubik's cube in 10 seconds, or stacking up some cups and then downstacking them in 10 seconds lol)

edit: This is just my opinion. I also by no means think stacking is a bad/stupid hobby, but cubing is just a bit more brain-oriented then purely hand-oriented.


----------

